# gimp - Abgerundetes Rechteck mit Rand



## Honker84 (10. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Wenn ich in gimp ein Rechteck mit runden Ecken mit Radius 10,0 und Kanten glätten mache und dann mit Farbe fülle sehen die Ecken auch rund aus. 
Wenn ich jetzt allerdings über Bearbeiten -> Rand einen Rand von 1px hinzufüge - sind die Kanten nicht mehr wirklich rund sondern ziemlich "eckig". 

Daher meine Frage, wie kann ich dem Rechteck einen Rand mit 1px stärke verpassen ohne das die Ecken "kantig" werden. 

Grüße


----------



## Zinken (10. November 2008)

Vermutlich nur, indem Du dem Rand 1 oder 2 Pixel mehr spendierst, da bei 1 Pixel Breite keine vernünftige Glättung möglich ist.


----------



## fluessig (15. November 2008)

Hallo Honker84,

du hast recht, die Kantenglättung geht leider verloren, wenn man einen Rand für die Auswahl definiert.
Das passiert allerdings immer, egal wie dick man den Rand wählt.

Im speziellen Fall der abgerundeten Box kann man sich aber behelfen, indem man zuerst eine Box erstellt, komplett füllt und dann die Auswahl um 1 px verkleinert. Wenn du jetzt die verkleinerte Box löscht, dann hast du runde Ecken mit Kantenglättung.

Gruß
fluessig


----------

